# VapeCon 2015... Why do we have to pay?



## h2vape (1/3/15)

Whats the deal? am I the only one not liking this; "you gotta pay me to come see my products thing?" 

Really?


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/15)

I'm trying to work out if this is just a TROLL... you have a vaping shop and you have 2 posts... it appears that you have done the course on "How to win friends and influence people".

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Jakey (1/3/15)

Its like a bring and braai, play your part and enjoy with the rest or stay hungry. its not compulsory to pay, also not compulsory to come. Your choice at the end of the day. Theres also plenty of massive meets daily which are free, at twisp kiosks country wide.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (2/3/15)

h2vaper said:


> Whats the deal? am I the only one not liking this; "you gotta pay me to come see my products thing?"
> 
> Really?



You are alone...all alone in a desert.

All the real vapers are hanging out in air conditioned lounges with juices on tap

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (2/3/15)

The more u drip, the drier your hits get. We all in nirvana while u just have an oasis.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (2/3/15)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (3/3/15)

h2vaper said:


> Whats the deal? am I the only one not liking this; "you gotta pay me to come see my products thing?"
> 
> Really?



Because this is Africa. Estimate how many people would come, get an idea of what it costs to hire a venue, what advertising/material costs, do the arithmetic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## audiophile011 (3/3/15)

Seriously? Seems to be like you've just come bounding out of the matric school gates. It's common practice for convention organisers to charge a fee for stands. Just like it is common practice for you to have a huge increase in sales over the period as well as invaluable exposure to your target market. This is still a free country, for now anyway- no-one is forcing you to participate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (3/3/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Seriously? Seems to be like you've just come bounding out of the matric school gates. It's common practice for convention organisers to charge a fee for stands. Just like it is common practice for you to have a huge increase in sales over the period as well as invaluable exposure to your target market. This is still a free country, for now anyway- no-one is forcing you to participate



He is 32............................................................


----------



## audiophile011 (3/3/15)

Gizmo said:


> He is 32............................................................


That's unfortunate.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Danny (3/3/15)

Im still so confused. Was the OP actually serious? There are free conventions of any kind, ever?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cat (4/3/15)

yeah, the ones where they sell "faith healing." yeah he was serious. Sort of. 

i think the right word is 'expo', used to be exhibition. The Shot Show, the various expos at Durban Expo Center,...etc. Some with big companies, lots of smaller companies, all much bigger than our e-cig retailers and distributors. So the costs of setting up this can be seen as equivalent to the big expos at big expensive venues.


----------

